# Staffs Car Farm



## BikinGlynn (Sep 7, 2018)

Most of u will no this place Im sure but havent used the usual name to try & avoid any angry replies from the locals on this place.

Thought Id pop in here on my way up to Landegla trail centre for a day riding (well falling off mainly, perhaps Im getting too old for this) on the mountain bike.

Loving cars I was not too dissapointed that the house is now sealed up tight although I would of like to see whats left.
The barns were pretty nice too though!


40684629_1083548608465774_5535196131295756288_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40575733_1083546338466001_7197826375858782208_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40563179_1083548355132466_5858253916214394880_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40551408_1083548235132478_7951749975627530240_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40500438_1083548551799113_3748698948311711744_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40551614_1083548265132475_9205716517222612992_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40555922_1083548151799153_8671936968063451136_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40573087_1083548255132476_6082887023692087296_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40600217_1083548651799103_6461214973216423936_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40645513_1083546768465958_2428820502857383936_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40620812_1083548471799121_1201412179299926016_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40642326_1083548161799152_4115093984039141376_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40566886_1083548141799154_7878306279679066112_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



40581461_1083548365132465_8085210814425858048_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## mookster (Sep 7, 2018)

The Maxi has gone downhill a bit!


----------



## smiler (Sep 7, 2018)

I hope you picked those sloes Glynn, sloe gin for Christmas, its one of the perks of nosing&#55357;&#56834;
Oh the pics weren't bad either, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 7, 2018)

smiler said:


> I hope you picked those sloes Glynn, sloe gin for Christmas, its one of the perks of nosing&#55357;&#56834;
> Oh the pics weren't bad either, Thanks



The apples were literally dropping around me too, scaring the crap outta me to be honest!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 7, 2018)

mookster said:


> The Maxi has gone downhill a bit!




Is that statement even possible?? ha ha


----------



## HughieD (Sep 7, 2018)

Top notch pixs them mate...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 8, 2018)

Like that a lot bg


----------



## Wrench (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice work mate I'd like to visit this place


----------

